# Fair Fuel Anti-Cycling Survey



## amasidlover (10 Dec 2017)

I think it would be well worth a few of us filling this out; I've already done so...

https://www.fairfueluk.com/Christmas/Christmas-Poll.php


----------



## Spinney (10 Dec 2017)

done


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2017)

Done.

Apparently the arch anti cyclist Quentin F***wit Wilson is involved in this, so I'd urge cyclists every where to complete this questionnaire and shove it up his smug arriss.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Dec 2017)

Good god.No I abandoned for various reasons.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4813202/opinion-quentin-willson-motorists-pay-billions/

Must admit I didn't realise how much motorists were doing for me.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Dec 2017)

Ha I sent it with the biggest amount of $h1t going.


----------



## FishFright (10 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I filled it in as a truck driver who feels that the lack of meaningful policing of poor driving is the major problem. If only I was prepared to divulge an email address and postcode



No one says they have to be yours wdjkf@ned.net


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2017)

My biggest frustrations:

"Ridiculous polls with a disingenuous anti cycling bias"

I've now filled it out 6 times.


----------



## snorri (10 Dec 2017)

CycleChatters have been known to be critical of polls set by researchers on cycling issues, these look thoroughly professional when compared with this FairFuel effort.
Do cycle lanes improve traffic flow? 
Would that be pedestrian traffic, cycle traffic, car traffic, or van and lorry traffic?

Tick the biggest frustrations...Speed cameras, the fact that there are not enough of them!


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2017)

Frustration #2...

"That the price of fuel is too low, and does not reflect the environmental, health, and societal damage that unrestricted road traffic is responsible for."


----------



## Lonestar (10 Dec 2017)

snorri said:


> Tick the biggest frustrations...Traffic cops, the fact that there are not enough of them!



FTFY!


----------



## jefmcg (10 Dec 2017)

They left off "angry"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I filled it in as a truck driver who feels that the lack of meaningful policing of poor driving is the major problem. If only I was prepared to divulge an email address and postcode



Use that of your local MP


----------



## FishFright (10 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5073660, member: 9609"] *As well as * filling it out, why not counteract it with a letter to your local police / MP etc demanding better road policing. Pick out a road near you where it is obvious speeding is endemic and demand some action, it is likely the police will do a token spot with the speed gun and put some money into the treasury.[/QUOTE]

FTFY 
But a good idea


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Dec 2017)

Ha! You think I'm giving my name, postcode and email address to that bunch of Muppets.

Besides. I don't have a car so some questions are impossible to answer


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5073725, member: 43827"]It's an internet survey so nobody says it has to be accurate.

Just lie and use it to counteract Wilson's usual motoring bias.

It's only fake news![/QUOTE]
Did


----------



## jefmcg (10 Dec 2017)

There is no good answer to this question






Have you stopped beating your wife?
[ ] No [ ] Yes [ ] Don't know.

Any responses to the survey just gives them undeserved legitimacy.


----------



## Lonestar (10 Dec 2017)

Any responses to the survey just shows a huge bias.

6. Would you fit winter tyres if Insurance companies gave a discount?





6a Would you stop using mobile phones while driving if the Insurance companies gave a discount?





6b Would you not drive like an imbecile if Insurance companies gave a discount?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2017)

I tried but I get enough b*******s in my 'inbox' without giving these tossers my e-mail address.


----------



## simon.r (10 Dec 2017)

I picked this up via Twitter and filled it in as a driver, giving answers as a cyclist.


----------



## mjr (11 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I filled it in as a truck driver who feels that the lack of meaningful policing of poor driving is the major problem. If only I was prepared to divulge an email address and postcode


Anyone got Quentin Wilson's email address?


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2017)

Jess@motus.one is his agent, or you can tell him he's a git directly on Twitter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I filled it in as a truck driver who feels that the lack of meaningful policing of poor driving is the major problem. If only I was prepared to divulge an email address and postcode



There are random email and postcode generators. Just saying...


----------



## Lonestar (11 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> There are random email and postcode generators. Just saying...



Made both up it's easy.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Dec 2017)

Seems as if their data is going to screwed by false replies 

Makes me wonder why anyone would take notice of any survey based data ?

I assume, like me, you automatically lie when asked questions about your financial status, drinking habits, exercise levels..... etc etc


----------



## mjr (12 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> There are random email and postcode generators. Just saying...


Then you'd miss out on the lovely thank you message:

Thank you for completing FairFuelUK Christmas 2017 Poll Form

Here are the answers you supplied for your information

We will be in touch very shortly to let you know the headlines from the collective results

Quentin Willson and Howard Cox


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

I've just done it another 4 times. Think I'm up to about 15 in all now.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (12 Dec 2017)

Don't tell Quentin, but I don't own a car...

We're hiring one at Chrimble though, so I reckon I'm allowed to fill it in.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Dec 2017)

Filled it in. If they send me upsetting emails I'll report them to Google as spammers and block the scumbags.


----------



## Dan B (12 Dec 2017)

I can heartily recommend https://www.mailinator.com/: web-based passwordless throwaway email accounts with no registration needed


----------



## RichK (12 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5076485, member: 9609"]... do you actually have to click something in an email they send to confirm ? ...[/QUOTE]

No.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

Dan B said:


> I can heartily recommend https://www.mailinator.com/: web-based passwordless throwaway email accounts with no registration needed



Quentinwillson@twothead.uk


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2017)

How many people (roughly) do you reckon will fill out the survey?


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2017)

Well, Quentin Wilson is as popular as a fart in a space suit, so with any luck just us.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Dec 2017)

Well I, or more accurately Rupert Bear, with an appropriate email address has just chipped in their views, so that's bumped it up to 151


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Dec 2017)

Being gullible and expecting the best of everyone I assume there are other versions of this survey asking drivers questions specific to horses, electric vehicles and ethnic minorities on their personal roads.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Dec 2017)

A Mr C. Potts has just filled in the survey, his email address is: ohlook@anticyclistsurvey.com


----------



## rikki (13 Dec 2017)

Done.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2017)

A Miss Tess Tickle of Pensitone has also just completed the survey.


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Next up Sister Ophelia Balls.


From Scunthorpe?


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> From Scunthorpe?


Clitheroe I think.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2017)

Mr S. Eamon from Staines has just filled it in.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2017)

Aye, many moons ago I saw an LPG Lead Wing in Germany.


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2017)

Those of you registering with other peoples' email addressed will have missed Fail Fuel's heartwarming Christmas message, urging you to buy more mugs from their shop, recruit more mugs for their mailing list and linking to this video threat:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm0TvG6sbOw


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2017)

Do you think the nightmarish background image to their threats video is their vision of an ideal polluted Britain?


----------



## Spinney (20 Dec 2017)

They're trying to pretend that the 7 year freeze on increases in fuel duty is down to their campaigning.

"Toxic tax"


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Dec 2017)

Nice alliteration at 1m15s though...


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2017)

Baseless attacks on diesel drivers?

Fair pollution for all!!!


----------



## snorri (20 Dec 2017)

Spinney said:


> They're trying to pretend that the 7 year freeze on increases in fuel duty is down to their campaigning.


I think they are also trying to pretend that everyone who responded to their silly poll is a supporter of their aims.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> Those of you registering with other peoples' email addressed will have missed Fail Fuel's heartwarming Christmas message, urging you to buy more mugs from their shop, recruit more mugs for their mailing list and linking to this video threat:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm0TvG6sbOw




God it’s awful news, and they picked music to emphasise how awful it is.


----------



## snorri (30 Dec 2017)

It's good to see the fairfuel group coming in for criticism from Road Danger Reduction Forum (RDRF) following publication of the results of the survey. Strikes me the cyclists who filled in the poll expressing opposite views to that required by FairFuel may have skewed the results to be a little less horrifying than they would otherwise have been! http://road.cc/content/news/234582-...rried-out-fuel-price-campaign-group-finds-all


Pasted from CHAIRRRDF on Twitter
1. This kind of bigotry obviously feeds into the already excessively bad driving of the unjustifiably entitled motorist http://road.cc/content/news/234582-daily-mail-survey-cyclists-carried-out-fuel-price-campaign-group-finds-all … . Need to point out that (a) testing doesn't bring drivers up to level of non-violence of cyclists, (b) driver taxation does not cover external costs of motoring, (c) helmet usage does not reduce casualty rates, (d) hi-viz doesn't either, and is an excuse for drivers not watching out, as well as (e) offences already exist for cyclists. The "road safety" industry like @roadsafety @Road_Safety_GB @PACTS 
@LRSC_tweets @Brakecharity should be fighting this prejudice and bigotry, but doesn't because it's part of the problem. + "driving instructors" , "safety engineers" etc., etc.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (8 Aug 2018)

They've got another survey out...

https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4504786/FairFuelUK-Road-User-Survey-2018


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Filled it in, moaning about the lack of focus on cycling at every opportunity.


----------



## FishFright (8 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Filled it in, moaning about the lack of focus on cycling at every opportunity.



That lot really think car drivers get the dirty end of stick don't they!


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

Oh aye, they thinking so unfair to pay lots of money for the privilege of clogging up the place, polluting the environment, and ruining the climate. Double the price of fuel for domestic users, that'll force them to realise that a moan don't get you home.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2018)

phantasmagoriana said:


> They've got another survey out...


Yep no way would I give them all that info on the first page without seeing the questions, they can go swivel, which coming from a died in the wool petrolhead is saying something


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2018)

I used a fake name, a nearby post code, and a junk emails address.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I used a fake name, a nearby post code, and a junk emails address.



You're gonna be hunted down and shot for fraud. Sorry mate, I like you too.


----------



## Apollonius (8 Aug 2018)

Possibly the worst questionnaire I have ever seen. It would fail GCSE for obvious bias and lack of objectivity. Pathetic.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Aug 2018)

phantasmagoriana said:


> They've got another survey out...
> 
> https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4504786/FairFuelUK-Road-User-Survey-2018


Cheers


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Aug 2018)

Apollonius said:


> Possibly the worst questionnaire I have ever seen. It would fail GCSE for obvious bias and lack of objectivity. Pathetic.



I suspect most of their cyclist and foreigner hating target demographic will drop out before completing it.

Only the patient, considerate participant they hate will even finish the questionnaire.


----------



## Apollonius (8 Aug 2018)

It is almost impossible to give answers that do not fit their agenda. There is an underlying assumption that all responses will agree that powered vehicle drivers are victims of unfair fuel pricing!


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Aug 2018)

Interesting that in the question asking for how effective various organisations were in lobbying for motorists, they also put Sustrans. I put them as "excellent"!


----------



## snorri (9 Aug 2018)

I had a problem with the question on brand of fuel and price per litre. For reasons of my own convenience I've been quite loyal to one particular service station for 30 years but haven't noticed which brand they sell and tend to use the marker of £60-70 for a tankful rather than the price per litre.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Aug 2018)

I had to make up a few things - my car's electric (£4 for 100 miles of range, sometimes it's free), so I don't have to worry about petrol prices!


----------



## chriscross1966 (12 Aug 2018)

Flying Dodo said:


> Interesting that in the question asking for how effective various organisations were in lobbying for motorists, they also put Sustrans. I put them as "excellent"!


Ditto on the one i did for "understanding the needs..."


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Aug 2018)

FairFuelUK Guy is in Radio Kent now, he doesn’t hate cyclists apparently, so he has welcomed the Lycra clad not to phone in...

0800 756 11 11


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2018)

If he doesn't hate cyclists, then why are some of his questions worded in such a manner to guide the users reply against cycling infrastructure? Hasn't even got the stones to be truthful about that.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> If he doesn't hate cyclists, then why are some of his questions worded in such a manner to guide the users reply against cycling infrastructure? Hasn't even got the stones to be truthful about that.



Sadly they’re only promoting xenophobia today. First time I’ve listened to the Lembik Opic show, kind of thought it would have some liberal views on it.


----------



## mjr (25 Feb 2019)

And another survey from the group wanting to F-ing F the UK https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4859606/Air-Quality-2019


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> And another survey from the group wanting to F-ing F the UK https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4859606/Air-Quality-2019



Done. They wont like my answers...


----------



## snorri (26 Feb 2019)

I struggled with this question, they ask how much extra I am prepared to pay for road fuel with additives whilst at the same time paying less to fill up?
*There are new safe hi-tech fuel additives that the Government, TfL and local authorities have chosen to ignore in favour of urban tax charges.
How much extra would you be prepared to pay per litre using these new fuel products to help improve air quality and at the same time save yourself money filling up?*


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Feb 2019)

Send them this: http://viz.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Petrol-fish.jpg


----------



## chriscross1966 (9 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> Done. They wont like my answers...


Ditto


----------



## Rowano (22 Apr 2019)

Unbelievable survey. For anyone else who is skeptical as to how poorly constructed this survey is, I've just completed or and can only echo many of the above comments. It must take some serious effort to produce such a biased piece of trash, this just does not happen by accident / incompetence!!


----------



## icowden (23 Apr 2019)

The point of the survey (as with pretty much all surveys not for genuine research) is to collect data that supports their position, so that they get a nice shouty headline in the Daily Mail.


----------



## snorri (24 Apr 2019)

icowden said:


> The point of the survey (as with pretty much all surveys not for genuine research) is to collect data that supports their position, so that they get a nice shouty headline in the Daily Mail.


To maximise their address book of "supporters" which is their terminology for all who submit a completed survey regardless of which boxes have been ticked.


----------



## snorri (25 May 2019)

I'm distraught, I have just received an email from FairFuelUK informing me of another 'survey' but when I click on the Link provided I get a 'This site can't be reached' message. 
I suppose that's similar to putting hands over the ears when it's likely that someone will say something you don't want to hear.


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2019)

snorri said:


> I'm distraught, I have just received an email from FairFuelUK informing me of another 'survey' but when I click on the Link provided I get a 'This site can't be reached' message.
> I suppose that's similar to putting hands over the ears when it's likely that someone will say something you don't want to hear.


The link they sent me worked, I started to fill the survey in then abandoned, from the first couple of pages apart from effectively wanting full details about you except your inside leg it then went on to be a very strange political survey.

Try this link https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/5021259/politics


----------



## snorri (26 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Try this link


Thanks, I eventually got in to the "Survey", but find the questions gettting ever more daft as the years go by.
I didn't submit a response.


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 May 2019)

I persevered. As well as stating that the Green Party had a very pro-driving agenda, I also stated I wanted higher taxes on motorists.


----------

